# Thanks Glow-sticks.com!



## Fester (Sep 17, 2006)

We made the decision to give out glow bracelets this year and after some looking around glow-sticks.com was very competitive on prices and I wanted to make sure and consider a sponsor whenever possible. After shipping 500 bracelets worked out to be ~.13 each.

Box O' Glow








They are very well packaged in tubes of 50 of each color

Went with the assortment. Web lists red, blue, green, yellow and pink. It came with violet instead of red, not that I care.









ToT's should be happy this year!

I just wanted to relay a good experience with a sponsor.:jol:


----------



## dscrimager (Jun 6, 2008)

No Pictures but I got the same deal and am really happy with it. I think it'll be popular but we'll see....


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

wow...that is a good buy...thanks


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

I also went with the 500 assorted bracelets. Good service and they arrived quickly. I got killed though on extra brokerage fees going across the border into Canada but I guess that wasn't really their fault. It still came out to about .23/each. Even if it doesn't end up being cheaper than candy I figure we'll be the only ones handing them out.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's not bad!  I might have to look into those.


----------



## artsymom83 (Jul 22, 2008)

For July 4th I bought us some glow bracelets at Michael's. There were 10 in a tube and each tube was $1.00. I saw they still had them a couple of weeks ago and I've already decided to go back and get more for Halloween to give out.


----------



## Criss (Aug 9, 2007)

We put those type of glow sticks into white balloons and they give very cool effect . Put them into the balloon ( don t break them ) blow the ballons up hang the ballons where you like them and just at dark on halloween you can snap the glow sitck thats alreay in the balloon . Don t blow the ballons up fully and they remain fairly flexable . 

Thought i would drop the idea so you can do a few tests if you want to try it out .

Cheers


----------



## arcuhtek (Oct 5, 2007)

I use 6" glow sticks at each one of the steps leading up to my front door......they help light the way even with the thick fog from the fog chillers. Worked great last year. I simply use double sided tape and put the glow stick on the inside corner of each step (actually use three per step since they are so wide).


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

We went with the glow-sticks 500pc assorted bracelet pkg as well. Super great sponsor!! Thanks Glow-Sticks.


----------

